# Man brings tux-wearing llama to sister's wedding.



## Robert59 (Mar 7, 2020)

An Ohio man made his sister into a viral star when he made good on a 5-year-old threat to bring a tuxedo-clad llama as his plus-one to her wedding. 

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...lama-to-sisters-wedding/2351583356279/?mpst=2


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)

So cute. I like llamas!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 7, 2020)

Llamas are hilarious


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2020)

Seems like a fun family to me!


----------

